# Best station boots



## lakersmedic (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys I am looking for the best station boot for the best price.  I am looking to spend between 80-140 dollars.  If anyone knows a good place to purchase them or to shop online let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Dominion (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by a station boot but I bought a pair of Bates with the inside zipper for about 80 bucks around 2 1/2 years ago.  Still got em and they are still the most comfortable boot I've ever worn and in decent shape (aside from some discoloration on the toe).  

I can't remember what exact model they were but they were the 8" variety I think.


----------



## lakersmedic (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks.  Yeah I meant a boot with a side or front zipper 8" height.  Bates, I will take a look, thanks.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 31, 2009)

Try searching the forums for "boots"; there have been dozens (if not hundreds) of posts on this topic over the years.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 31, 2009)

At the station I don't wear boots.  I walk around in socks.  Boots by the door.  Step in and go.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 31, 2009)

You'll find a few hundred posts about great EMS boots if you do a search.


----------



## minneola24 (Aug 8, 2009)

MMiz said:


> You'll find a few hundred posts about great EMS boots if you do a search.



I get this when I click the link :blush:



> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 8, 2009)

Try searching for "boots" in the title only.  Some good threads:
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12293
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7251
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=5951


----------



## motomedic (Aug 9, 2009)

Slip on boots called RedBacks. most comfortable boot around. quick to put on. hold a polish. steel toe. Good Luck. Cheers!


----------

